# 40W Laser Tube No Idea How To Wire Up



## Chemman (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok... Ordered and received 40W CO2 laser tube for me and my son to experiment on. We had Wickedlasers Arctic and that was fun, but wanted to go to next level. Got power supply, model MYJG40W _*link removed_. Looking at YouTube videos, looked like just plug in to AC, connect DC anode and cathode, off we go... Well, it showed up with one red wire (assume is DC positive) and that's it. I am sure I sound like an idiot, which is true with electronics, and this is very simple, but can anyone help me? Have water pump, realize this is high voltage, will assume at my own risk.

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 4, 2015)

Um..... this is an extremely dangerous piece of equipment.
IR laser beam is invisible and even reflections can cause damage and/or fire.

That being said. It requires controlled pwm high voltage/freq (some models are R.F. powered) power supplies. It's not a simple neon lightbulb.
There's a TON of files/pdf/web pages on this.
Look up your tube model and find proper specifications before proceeding please.

P.s. if you bought tube used, odds are it's been depleted.


----------



## IMSabbel (Apr 4, 2015)

Again, do NOT mess around with CO2 lasers. 40W is enough to permanently blind even from a reflection. And CO2 lasers are pretty deep in the infrared (about 10 um wavelength), which means that stuff that does not LOOK reflective or transparent to your eyes can be just fine for it.


----------



## ks_physicist (Apr 7, 2015)

You know about the danger, the invisible beam, the instant ignition of paper/wood targets or objects accidentally in the beam, the danger of both specular AND diffuse reflection at these powers, and the need for appropriate lab-quality safety precautions whenever using a laser of this type, correct? You understand it could permanently injure, maim, or kill you or your son.

With that out of the way, I have not bee able to successfully locate a wiring diagram for that power supply. Did it not come with one? How many screw terminals or other kinds of terminals are on the supply? Are they labeled?

Some general laser power supply pin-outs and wiring diagrams for a 40-watt CO2 laser upgrade are available here:
http://3dprintzothar.blogspot.com/2014/08/40-watt-chinese-co2-laser-upgrade-with.html

Again, if you are not ABSOLUTELY familiar with and understanding of the danger, it is critical that you never power this tube until you are completely aware of the danger and how to mitigate the danger. Read everything here: http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/lasersam.htm


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jun 9, 2015)

Have you guys seen this 40w laser this guy made, see video in link below, sorry if old news.

http://imgur.com/gallery/efvcYKN

John.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 9, 2015)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Have you guys seen this 40w laser this guy made, see video in link below, sorry if old news.
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/efvcYKN
> 
> John.



Not really relevant though, as he used a series of smaller diode based lasers, not one large CO2 laser....so he had ~ 24 drivers, etc. IE: All that's in common is the total watts.






(Its styropyro, he does a lot of cool laser stuff)


----------

